# What Should i do?



## Kevin Phan (21 Apr 2006)

My Friend wich is the same rank as me (cadet) has been ordering me and other cadets (first ranks) around he also has been hurtting some, i told him to stop and he says hes trying to get promoted and he says that he will order us even more when hes higher rank, i think he is going to get promoted first too


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Apr 2006)

See this post - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42162/post-366329.html#msg366329



> CHAP is defined in the Cadet Adminsitrative and Training Orders (CATOs), at this location: http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=13-24.



And this thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42419.0.html



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> *Go to your superiors with all the facts and get it sorted. That's your advice.* We won't entertain any more innuendo or rumour. Report it properly and let us know how you made out.


----------

